# Kentucky Bound!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Got the truck and trailer loaded down headed to the Kentucky lease folks!!! I stopped at the gas station to top off the four wheeler and the truck and lookie what I found.....FREAKEY!!!




















Not sure if it's an omen or a good sign stay tuned we'll find out...


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

lets just get as close to it as possible. lmao


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

That's cool. Good luck up there and keep us posted! Kill a biggun!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:2guns::2guns:Git on 'em son!!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Safe trip bubba!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Make a pile, Jason!!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

The first thing you should kill on your trip is that thing!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck! Gotta say though, I'm a little jealous!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Good luck bro!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Knock down a blue grass fed fatty.... O*D*W


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Kentucky Bound*

Jason,
This ought to wet your appetite! Tennessee bow season opened last weekend and my son-in-law bagged two does late Saturday right before dark. Butchered them on the tailgate of his pickup so his neighbor wouldn't freak out.

Meat in the freezer!

Have fun, travel safely.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Safe travels and have a great trip Jason.
Big Buck Country in Kentucky.


----------



## wmac62 (May 31, 2013)

*Kentucky*

Hey Jason where in Kentucky are you headed? Western, KY here the hunt in Christian County is awesome, I'm headed your way to fish for two weeks!!! Then back up here to break out the Bow, October my favorite month!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You guys would shit a brick if y'all saw the deer we had on the golf course I lived on and surrounding neighborhoods in the "exurbs" of Louisville. Some GIANTS that were tame cause no one hunted them. I may or may not know a guy that invested in a crossbow.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck, Jason. :thumbup:

Here's a tip: Don't wear any of your fishing shirts.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

wmac62 said:


> Hey Jason where in Kentucky are you headed? Western, KY here the hunt in Christian County is awesome, I'm headed your way to fish for two weeks!!! Then back up here to break out the Bow, October my favorite month!!!


Just stopped to fuel up my belly and truck....I'm going to Livingston county which is on Illinois border.....


thanks guys.....brought the poles too so I can fish a bit!!!


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck, don't pass on the first one if its big enough. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

PLEASE do a live from the stand report!! I been looking forward to a good one!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Good luck, Jason. :thumbup:
> 
> Here's a tip: Don't wear any of your fishing shirts.


Let's just hope he wears a damn shirt!!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Good luck brother. Be safe


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang, with this cold front coming down they should be movin good. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Jason said:


> Got the truck and trailer loaded down headed to the Kentucky lease folks!!! I stopped at the gas station to top off the four wheeler and the truck and lookie what I found.....FREAKEY!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 597945
> ...


Givem heck Jason and watch out for those Ramp Roosters........


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Your lease are an outfitters lease, what kind of rates do your have to pay?:thumbsup: Good luck keep us in the loop with pictures be safe, be careful with them funny looking bugs, don't want them getting near your ears, maybe remember the Star Trek movie where them bugs got into 2 of the crew members {Chekhov's ear}and made them do funny things

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A0LEVzspTwtWf4MABDVXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEycjE3aGpxBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDQjA5MzVfMQRzZWMDc2M-?p=star+trek%2C+bugs+in+ear&back=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dstar%2Btrek%252C%2Bbugs%2Bin%2Bear%26fp%3D1%26ei%3DUTF-8&fr=%26fr%3Dyfp-t-901-s&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DWN.S8UB%252bqtkFvYx5GnXebyj2A%26pid%3D15.1&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D3i42Smtbmeg&tit=Star+Trek+2+-+Khan+puts+larva+in+Chekhov%26%2339%3Bs+ear.&l=152&vid=9cf25a91c57c841175165d5fc1baa178&sigr=11bf1u3ek&sigb=128mldei1&sigt=11jm4ak11&sigi=121flvhd3:thumbsup:

'Ceti Eel' from Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan (or Lacewing Larva) 
https://youtu.be/bviz_sQKiX4


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sight alignment and trigger control. Oh yea breath. Bust us one up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> Your lease are an outfitters lease, what kind of rates do your have to pay?:thumbsup: Good luck keep us in the loop with pictures be safe]


it use to be an outfitter....a buddy of mine got in on it as lease property so a few of us are leasing it instead of paid hunts.. .i was greeted in the back field by about 25 deer last night!!! Scouting today hunting tonight!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

A shot from the back 2nd floor porch....

All the field is or was corn.....watching a couple deer as I type.....correction...4 deer.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> A shot from the back 2nd floor porch....
> 
> watching a couple deer as I type.....]


Choot 'em!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Worked like a dog getting stands ready and scouting....really tired and i almost broke a finger hanging a lock on but hey I didn't drive up here to watch TV! I'm in the stand late but there were no deer in the field when I got here... the watering hole is behind me and has massive trails to it. Only thing is I'm in a shooting house that has only 1 window to shoot a bow from....so guess where the deer will go???? Hahahah


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

1st deer in the stand!!! Baby Bachelors!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

It`s still early. They will be bigger ones coming soon! Good luck!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck I just get a kick outta all the critters..... GOD's creatures! 

Have a group of 7 deer to my right and a group of 4 on my left. 

Got squirrels running into and outta the field w/a hawk doing his best to get one and a big ole ground hawg meandering around!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just saw something new....a small bobcat came out and the group of 7 deer ran over at it making it jump about 5 feet in the air and get outta dodge!!! Hahhaa


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah better than the ole sunshine state that's for sure...l


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Iam jealous


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Keep at buddy. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

This is fun. Keep em comin!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well?


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah that would be fun for me just to watch all the action. Mr Big Is on his way to you right now. Gut feeling.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

He probably dragging ole big to the truck...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

He to lazy to drag to the truck. He got a 4 wheeler up there. Gotta remember the big guys don't show up until the last day 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

As long as he posts the pic before he tells us he's got one on the ground he should be good....


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I predict; 
"just fun seein all Gods critters...wish my ol' lady could be here"


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

OK so no update. Get the search party gathered. We can make it by sunrise. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> OK so no update. Get the search party gathered. We can make it by sunrise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



I vote for giving him another hour. Florida boy in Kentucky.... Hope he didn't get excited and gut shoot the first 8 point he saw!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

OK so 1 hour countdown has started. Everybody get your stuff packed. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll get the beer... sorry Val, we drinking Miller lite.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm not going to Kentucky with Espo - he's to cute and they will want to keep him


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No huge uns....had this un come in about 40-50 yards.....several at dark that I don't know what they were!

Night fellas....morning be here before I know it!!!

Heck I'm a little late but I had to go get a quick bite before they rolled the sidewalks up!!! Hahhaa


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Way to hold off. Good luck in the AM


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I'm not going to Kentucky with Espo - he's to cute and they will want to keep him


:001_huh:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

OK boys put your pack to the side. He finally checked in. Good luck brother 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I hear banjos 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Damnit.... She said "And just where in the hell do you think you're going with packed bags??" I said Kentucky.... She told me to sit my black ass down somewhere....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sit it down in the truck. She can come to. If one of our own goes missing we all go. Jason knew better then not report after climbing down. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think she thought I had my bags packed for another reason... She said if i go anywhere I'm takin' the kids with me... thats her little trick...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

So if I get stuck in blackwater again are all y'all gonna come help?? I might not need a winch after all. I bet Jason would love an excuse to cover the patrol car in mud.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

sure said:


> So if I get stuck in blackwater again are all y'all gonna come help?? I might not need a winch after all. I bet Jason would love an excuse to cover the patrol car in mud.


You better believe it. There are enough of us scattered around the forest. One of us will get there. Best part is most of us won't charge you anything but some pictures to post of your stuck truck. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, I'm up-fed, ready to roll.....go outside to shake my boots off and guess what? Rain! Doesn't look bad so I may have a late start. 

On a side note, thanks to Val I'm itching all over again!!! Dern STD....hahaha no really, I felt something on my leg and looked down---yep, deer tick. It was about the size of a black pepper flake! It was attached but not inbedded. Of course now I have in my mind my body is covered in em and I keep itching and feeling....feeling part ain't so bad! Hahaha. Keep ya'll posted folks.....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sawyers seems to work well. Find ya some and spray your clothes. Keep us posted 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Rain is gone? Fer now...got out right before daylight. Today's view....soybeans and Florida gold!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

What are the temps?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck! Maybe they'll move for ya now that the rain is gone. Keep us posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> What are the temps?


It was 54....low was suppose to be 50.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Check your barometric pressure. And moon phase. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sho liz purdy out there....


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

You should have had Mrs. Jason use this on you before you left Florida.

http://m.target.com/p/frontline-plu...pid=15723914&gclid=CMDM_viqocgCFRc9gQodk-QA-g

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck Jason! Be safe.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> You should have had Mrs. Jason use this on you before you left Florida.
> 
> http://m.target.com/p/frontline-plu...pid=15723914&gclid=CMDM_viqocgCFRc9gQodk-QA-g
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Just put it between my shoulders so I don't rub Iit off.....hahaha


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I bet Mrs. Jason put one of these on you before you left to keep you from licking yourself........








Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolutely nothing but WIND this AM. Didn't even see any in the fields....try try again tonight!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

With this moon phase, afternoon is going to be much better movement. Go get some food and a nap. Get back up around 3. You'll be on.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Good luck, be headed up their Nov. 6th Kill a biggun


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My view tonight..... Big nannie was already on scene when I got to my tree....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Let's see trail cam pics. I know you got some. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

We need an update. It getting bout that time 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Game time....


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I could have filled up a 5 gal bucket w/squirrels by now...no other deer, wind has died down and is getting right!


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm about ready to see a bloody arrow, tighten up.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*?*

Anything bleeding?


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

It's past shooting light......:whistling: Expecting a wall hanger!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh boy here we go again. Get the bags in the truck. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thinkin he got lost walkin out. Or just chasing lightning bugs again.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Thinkin he got lost walkin out. Or just chasing lightning bugs again.


Hey man, lightning bugs are cool as shit...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I taught I taw a tweety bird. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

He musta gut shot a spike buck.


----------



## Damascusbeach (Apr 2, 2015)

John B. said:


> He musta got shot a spike buck.


Well gall lee, darnit he musta got shot a spike buck


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Damascusbeach said:


> Well gall lee, darnit he musta got shot a spike buck


Boy howdee, you dun red my minde.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Anything? I'm anticipating some good pics..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

smokin berlinet said:


> Anything? I'm anticipating some good pics..



Really? I dunno.
Is there some kind of pool or is anybody giving odds on this hunt?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have $5 on 2 sightings and a whiff. J/k bud, hope ya stuck one.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm thinking by the weekend he finds a john boat - names it his "Kentucky pond sled" and finishes the week catching bluegills in one of those ponds in the background


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I'm thinking by the weekend he finds a john boat - names it his "Kentucky pond sled" and finishes the week catching bluegills in one of those ponds in the background



Goes without saying I hope he gets a boner before he gives up!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Goes without saying I hope he gets a boner before he gives up!



That's just too funny to correct
BOONER! I typed BOONER!!
Stupid auto correct!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

What's worse is none of us would have noticed


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhhh my bad....i just see i didn't post after i got outta the woods last night. To sum it up, I saw 6 total. None close until I took a play outta the book from Try''n. I notice 2 large nannies came out behind me into rt the pasture. Almost dark, I started creeping through the woods gonna check out the pasture. I looked up the hill and 2 were trotting pretty quick. I got to 30 yards with a nice shooting lane and waited. As they drew closer, ended up being mom and baby! So I came back to camp and crashed!!!! Sorry fer no update. 

Just ate breakfast and go a try the new stand i set up a couple days ago. With the wind and deer coming outta the fields, if not a killing story I will have pics. Got the gopro mounted to the bow too so we'll see.....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Let's do this. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good luck Brother


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Been at this AM's spot... only seen a **** and some squirrels. It won't let me post a pic. It keeps crashing. I'm between the bedding area and a corn field so hopefully I'll sneak attack the boy.... got 2 cedar trees in front off me that a big boy has been visiting..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Try to send the pic to me, J. I'll post it if it comes through.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Do they have any owls up there???


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Ha ha ha ha*

Any luck on the boner this morning or is it too cold.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just saw something crawling down my jacket, it was a big fat black tick. I couldn't find Sawyers around here but I got some repel stuff and doused my clothes with it. I guess it worked cause the tick crawled down my sleeve and then just rolled off onto my jacket...almost dead!!! No deer yet.....


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

God luck Jason and BTW, who ever got a boner this morning, DONT POST PICS!


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Ha ha ha ha*

The boner post was even better than skullmount 1988's buddy taking shit # 2 the other morning. He fixed it though.he should have kept it on there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are a few deer....i was excited to see all bucks!!! 3 different bucks and 1 9 shooter!!! Just killing me cause I want Logan to kill one....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

That looks like a heavy body deer there.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Told yall - here's what he killed today


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No fair try'n.....i was gonna do a special post fer that....hahaha

I am gonna be wore out tomorrow....i caught probably 35+ bass and a bunch of crappie/warmouth/yellow bellies!!! 

Caught the biggest fish including the crappie on......are you ready fer this???????? The Matrix!!!































I'm back up my same tree since tonight's conditions are the same as last night....still undecided whether I'll shoot him or not!!!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Fishing is something you do when it's not huntin season...you and skull need to shoot some studs so I can quit looking for yalls post every 10 mins. Seriously though good luck! Can't wait to see the big 9 on the ground.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

If he sees a spike. Game over 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No sir.....didn't drop a bunch of change to kill me a baby....that's why it'll be hard to pass the 9 up! Hahaha

Just had a doe dragging a baby around and they hadn't seen the feeder I guess...they checked it out and decided to mosey on!!! Getting that time....I'll check in tonight afterwards.....i promise!!!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Post some pics for us poor blackwater boys


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok.....saw 6-7 but no horned critters. All the does seemed scared of the feeder but the bucks are on camera at it....who da thunk it!!!

Crunch time, I've decided to head home tomorrow night so I'll get home in time fer church to supprise the ole lady. Hitting up the soy bean field again tomorrow then I may just relax in the shooting house in the afternoon just to see what goes through. I may hit the ponds again in between hunts!!!!! 

Man life is hard!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Well good luck. The low pressure must have them laying low. Couple more weeks and it will be getting hot 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Been in the stand since before dark... 51 degrees but 20-25 winds!!!! Looks like massive rains are on the way so not sure I'll make tonight's hunt. May just come home!!!!


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

If it don't happen today I hope you go back the week before gun season, they should be chasing then. Good luck


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

On my way home boys..... I didn't kill no dear but I had a pretty good time... I'll be back in two more weeks


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Be safe driving back. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Need any company on the trip back , let me know:thumbup:



Jason said:


> On my way home boys..... I didn't kill no dear but I had a pretty good time... I'll be back in two more weeks


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Have a safe trip home!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Aww man I hate you didn't get anything but at least you got some different scenery.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Can't eat horns and deer don't taste that great anyway. Bring us some of those crappie!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

How's the drive so far. Gotta few more hours ahead of you 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I made it home.....after unloading the 4 wheeler, I asked the ole lady ifin she wanted to go feed our deer and check the camera. She jumped on and we saw twin spotted fawns and their momma..... When she was getting off the 4 wheeler, she pushed down on my right shoulder and it about killed me!!! I went to take a shower and felt a bone sticking up from my shoulder/collar area???? Hurts like the dickens and the only thing I can think of is I hit a big hole on the 4 wheeler while I was up there and the handle bars jerked really bad and may have partially dislocated my shoulder??? I can move it but there is a noticeable bone sticking up...go figure!!! Be visiting my DR Monday. I needed to go see him about my elbow on the same arm anyhoo!!!

life of me!!!! Bout to post a fishing thread now that I have connection!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad ya made it back safe. Take some ibuprofen 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Getting old is heck!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Getting old is heck!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I know it!!! I tried hanging and rotating, all it did was hurt worse!!! hahaha:shifty:


----------

